# Creamy Mashed Potato Bake



## GB (Oct 2, 2009)

Here is a recipe which was provided to us by French's, for our member's benefit.

Creamy Mashed Potato Bake 



*
Prep time: 5 min.

Cook time: 35 min.

Servings: 6
*
3 cups prepared hot IDAHOAN® Mashed Potatoes
1 cup sour cream
1/4 cup milk
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1 1/3 cups French's® Cheddar or Original French Fried Onions
1 cup shredded Cheddar cheese

Heat oven to 350°F. Combine mashed potatoes, sour cream, milk and garlic powder. 

Spoon half the mixture into 2-quart casserole. Sprinkle with 2/3 cup French Fried Onions and 1/2 cup cheese. Top with remaining potato mixture. 

Bake 30 minutes or until hot. Top with remaining 2/3 cup onions and 1/2 cup cheese. Bake 5 minutes or until onions are golden.


----------

